# Bit Diameter



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

What is the largest straight or bottom cleaning bit made and where do I find it? I have one for my Woodhaven planer that is 1-3/8" but wonder if there is one even larger to use with my planer or even if I need a larger one. I just bought (stole) some beautiful curly and quilted maple off Ebay that is rough sawed and want to clean up one of the boards as well as take one down to 3/4" from 15/16" with a minimum of passes. One is 9 inches wide x 48 inches long and the other is 8 inches wide x 36 inches long with a couple of shorter lengths from each board.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I use the bits below and they both work well  and you can get them for a song.

1 pc 1/2 Sh 1-3/4" Diameter Bottom Cleaning Router Bit | eBay

1 pc 1/2" SH New Bits Drawer Lock Joint Router Bit | eBay

===



Ken Bee said:


> What is the largest straight or bottom cleaning bit made and where do I find it? I have one for my Woodhaven planer that is 1-3/8" but wonder if there is one even larger to use with my planer or even if I need a larger one. I just bought (stole) some beautiful curly and quilted maple off Ebay that is rough sawed and want to clean up one of the boards as well as take one down to 3/4" from 15/16" with a minimum of passes. One is 9 inches wide x 48 inches long and the other is 8 inches wide x 36 inches long with a couple of shorter lengths from each board.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.magnate.net/index.cfm?event=showProductGroup&theID=136

only advice... the wider the bit, the greater any error will be magnified if your setup isn't perfect.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> What is the largest straight or bottom cleaning bit made and where do I find it? I have one for my Woodhaven planer that is 1-3/8" but wonder if there is one even larger to use with my planer or even if I need a larger one. I just bought (stole) some beautiful curly and quilted maple off Ebay that is rough sawed and want to clean up one of the boards as well as take one down to 3/4" from 15/16" with a minimum of passes. One is 9 inches wide x 48 inches long and the other is 8 inches wide x 36 inches long with a couple of shorter lengths from each board.


Hi Ken - As usual, Bj beat me to the punch on the eBay bit, that's the one I use on my Woodhaven jig. I have the Woodhaven bit also but haven't even taken the Goop off it. The eBay bit is just a little bit shorter than what Woodhaven recommends but I haven't had any problem nor even had to pull it out of the collet any. If you want to go any larger, I think I have seen drawer lock bits up to 2" in diameter. Larger than that you can go to CNC spoilboard prep bits that look like raised panel cutters at 3+ inches, but keep a tight grip on your wallet for those guys, $2-300 per. Toolstoday.com carries those in the Amana line.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ken - As usual, Bj beat me to the punch on the eBay bit, that's the one I use on my Woodhaven jig. I have the Woodhaven bit also but haven't even taken the Goop off it. The eBay bit is just a little bit shorter than what Woodhaven recommends but I haven't had any problem nor even had to pull it out of the collet any. If you want to go any larger, I think I have seen drawer lock bits up to 2" in diameter. Larger than that you can go to CNC spoilboard prep bits that look like raised panel cutters at 3+ inches, but keep a tight grip on your wallet for those guys, $2-300 per. Toolstoday.com carries those in the Amana line.


Hi John....You have to get up very early in the morning to beat Bob at anything it would seem. 

Thanks for the input and I will order a couple of them today and after Christmas get to work.

BTW...A very merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> I use the bits below and they both work well  and you can get them for a song.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob....Thanks for the links and will order the 1-3/4" bit today. Actually I am going to order both.

Also I wish you and yours a very merry Christmas.

EDIT.....I was just on Amazon looking for some bushings and while there looked for large diameter router bits. I found several by Magnate that went up to 2-3/4 inches at a reasonable price but one of the reviewers made a comment about router HP with the 2 inch plus bits. That got me to thinking I may not have enough router to handle a bit larger than 2 inches and maybe not that large even. All of my routers are 2-1/4 HP so they may not handle a large bit. I have the Milwaukee 5616-20 I removed from my router table that is 2-1/4 HP, but seems to be a workhorse that I plan on using with my planer. Any thoughts or advice? Thanks Bob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, your router will spin the bits fine as long as you reduce the bit speed and make your cut slower. The router will let you know if it is unhappy with the cut.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It all depends on how much material you're trying to remove at a time with the larger bits. I've had great luck with the magnate 1-1/2 inch bit. I usually order direct from them, not through amazon.... though I do leave a bunch of them on my wish list as hints for others.......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I stop at 2" OD bits in the hand router, but like they say no guts no glory you can always use it in your router table..the pictures I posted was a small hint ,have you seen the sled/ski jig Mike the Ford man came up with to do in on the router table.

===






Ken Bee said:


> Hi Bob....Thanks for the links and will order the 1-3/4" bit today. Actually I am going to order both.
> 
> Also I wish you and yours a very merry Christmas.
> 
> EDIT.....I was just on Amazon looking for some bushings and while there looked for large diameter router bits. I found several by Magnate that went up to 2-3/4 inches at a reasonable price but one of the reviewers made a comment about router HP with the 2 inch plus bits. That got me to thinking I may not have enough router to handle a bit larger than 2 inches and maybe not that large even. All of my routers are 2-1/4 HP so they may not handle a large bit. I have the Milwaukee 5616-20 I removed from my router table that is 2-1/4 HP, but seems to be a workhorse that I plan on using with my planer. Any thoughts or advice? Thanks Bob


----------

